# IT Security Professional looking for BKK job



## krautinator (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any advice for an IT security professional looking for work in BKK?

I have really tried to find work and apply for jobs as an expat (mainly on JobsDB), but I haven't gotten any responses... US embassy work seems scarce as well as UN jobs.

I don't yet live in Thailand... 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mnazwan (May 4, 2011)

Hi there,

There are several jobs for security professional in IT software and network at JobStreet Thailand.

h++p://job-search.jobstreet.co.th/thailand/search/security-jobs/computer-information-technology/

Good luck


----------

